# Magier DPS Built



## Gleun (27. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr von :

Pyro/Hexer/Archont

vorteile 5% mehr feuer dmg , 5% mehr cit, 5% mehr spell dmg, 3% mehr spell dmg dot, 25% erhöter ladungsaufbau ("innere ladung" hohe uptime), 10% chance auf instand cast, 

eure meinung bitte :-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. März 2011)

Naja only DPS ist bei Rift nicht so der Fall.

Aber das was ich gemerkt hab ist das Gelegenheit und Magieaffinität (Hexenmeisterbaum) irgendwie für Jede Magierspezialisierung starke Talente sind selbst die Unterstützungs/Heilklassen kommen da nicht drum rum


----------



## Pente (28. März 2011)

Gelegenheit und Magieaffinität sind nett, ja, aber definitiv kein "must have". Weder für einen Heil-Built noch für einen DPS-Built. Was ganz viele vernachlässigen ist einfach der Fakt, dass Gelegenheit sich nur für Builts richtig lohnt die ihren Hauptsschaden aus DoTs ziehen. Warum? DoTs besitzen keine Wirkzeit und können somit sofort gewirkt werden. Jeder einzelne DoT besitzt 10% Chance Gelegenheit auszulösen und somit die Wirkzeit eures nächsten Zaubers um 100% zu verkürzen. 

Als Beispiel:
Der Hauptschadenszauber eines Pyromanten ist und bleibt "Feuerball" und besitzt 2 Sekunden Zauberzeit. Theoretisch procct Gelegenheit 1x alle 10 Zauber:
- Feuerball: 02 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 04 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 06 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 08 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 10 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 12 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 14 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 16 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 18 Sekunden
- Feuerball: 20 Sekunden => Gelegenheit procct => nächster Zauber ist instant
- Feuerball: 20 Sekunden

Im Vergleich dazu haben wir eine Hexer-Nekro-Kombination die ihren Hauptschaden via DoTs und Pet verursacht:
- Grabesfäule: 01 Sekunde
- Nekrose: 02 Sekunden
- Dunkle Berührung: 03 Sekunden
- Essenzverbindung: 04 Sekunden
- Seelenreinigen: 05 Sekunden
- Grabesfäule: 06 Sekunde
- Nekrose: 07 Sekunden
- Dunkle Berührung: 08 Sekunden
- Essenzverbindung: 09 Sekunden
- Seelenreinigen: 10 Sekunden => Gelegenheit procct => nächster Zauber ist instant
- Pestblitz / Leereblitz: 10 Sekunden

Das nur mal als rein theoretisches Beispiel. Klar hat der Pyro auch ein paar Instant-Zauber, aber grundlegend procct Gelegenheit ungefähr 50% weniger als bei einer reinen DoT-Klasse. Die Zauberzeit von Zunderstoß (der stärkste Pyro Zauber) bekommt durch "Rüstung des Pyromanten" sowieso eine 10%ige Chance um 100% verkürzt zu werden. Mit 10 Punkten in der Beherrscher-Seele erhöht ihr den DPS des Magiers unabhängig von irgendwelchen Proc-Chancen. Scharfsinn (10% mehr Int) aus der Beherrscher-Seele, erhöht konstant den Schaden und auch Heilwert des Magiers.

Wer Dauerhaft seine Zauberzeit reduzieren möchte muss 2 Punkte in "Gemeinsam Schnell" aus dem Archonten-Baum stecken. Für jede aktive Archonten-Aura wird Eure Zauberzeit dann um 2% verringert. Natürlich ist das auch nicht die Welt, aber auch dies ist ein konstanter Wert der euren Schaden somit zuverlässig steigert und nicht auf irgendwelchen Procc-Chancen beruht.

Warum ist der Unterschied zwischen konstant mehr Schaden oder Proc-Boost überhaupt von Bedeutung? 
Im PvE gibt es in den T2-Expert-Instanzen einige Bosskämpfe die rein auf DPS ausgelegt sind. Entweder der Gruppe gelingt es schnellstmöglich viel Schaden zu verursachen und den Boss zu töten, oder es endet in einem Wipe. Bei "Gelegenheit" hat man in dem einen Kampf viel Glück und es procct nahezu immer, man hat also einen sehr hohen DPS und ein anderes Mal will es einfach kaum bis garnicht auslösen. Der DPS der Klasse schwankt einfach zu sehr. Wenn man direkt seine Punkte so verteilt, dass man konstant mehr Schaden verursacht, dann hat man auch einen relativ konstanten Schadenswert anhand dessen man von Versuch zu Versuch sieht ob es wirklich an Schaden mangelt oder einfach andere Fehler im Kampf gemacht werden, die nicht gemacht werden dürfen.


----------



## Gleun (28. März 2011)

magste mal pls ne beispiel skillung posten würde das gerne testen :-)


----------



## Pente (29. März 2011)

Hab meinen Post aus dem anderen Thread mal zitiert:



Pente schrieb:


> Zum Leveln fand ich Nekro/Hexenmeister deutlich angenehmer als Pyro. Hier mal die Nekro/Hexer-Skillung die ich aktuell habe:
> Nekromant/Hexenmeister
> 
> Pyro/Beherrscher/Archont ist ganz gut für PvP und um in Instanzen Schaden zu machen. Aktuell hab ich folgende Skillung für diese Kombination:
> ...


----------



## Gleun (29. März 2011)

ich danke dir ich werde deine pyro skillung mal testen


----------



## sj191165 (14. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen,
ist zwar schon was älter der thread hier, aber ich möchte dann doch mal senf dazu geben. 

ich bin ja nicht der grosse zahlenjongleur, aber wie mir scheint wurden hier positive effekte des hexenmeisters vergessen.
wenn man den hexenmeister als 2 seele nimmt, muß man natürlich alle postiven effekte mitnehmen, die erst weiter oben im baum kommen.

Dunkle Kraft +10% dam
Verbesserte Hexenmeisterrüstung +10% dam (hier verliert man die +5% dam wegen der fehlenden Feuerrüstung, bleiben aber immer noch +5% auf jeglichen schaden)
Wirkstärke +5% krit

Ich finde da ist der Skill Gelegenheit nur ein nettes Schmankerl was man gern mitnimmt.

Hier mal meine Skillung:

http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fseelenplaner.telara.net%2F%23mage%3B5%3B16%2C350330001033130005%3B14%2C05010500505000505%3B10%2C005

aber letzten endes soll das jeder so machen wie er am meisten spaß hat.


----------



## sj191165 (14. Juni 2011)

Ups Fehler, Sry.


----------

